# how do you know you have LSD?



## AndysSr20de7185 (Aug 25, 2005)

hi i have a friend that owns a 1998 maxima. he needs axles on both sides. that thing is clicking on every turn like no tomorrow. his registration says the model is G????? i have no clue what the hell this model is.... i need to know how to look for LSD... i tried to order the parts the other day, the parts guy asked me if it had LSD or NOT? i felt like an idiot not knowing...... so please, any suggestions would help alot! thank you for your time....


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

Why didnt you just ask the guy what it meant?










LSD: limited slip differential


----------



## AndysSr20de7185 (Aug 25, 2005)

I know what it means, but you failed to see that my post was asking " how do you know if your car has LSD?" what are you suppose to look for? codes? number? symbols? etc. thank you for you for your time.......


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

It's called a Maxima ES...only sold in Canada though.

No US-Maxima comes stock with LSD.


----------



## AndysSr20de7185 (Aug 25, 2005)

*ok?*

not to sound like an idiot, but does my friends car have LSD or not? i called the nissan dealership today and they told me to look for a V or a C ? if it has a V, the car does have LSD. but if it has a C, it doesnt have LSD. however, i looked everywhere on the car and havent found any of those letters. so to end this thread, my final question is "Do my firends 98 maxima have LSD?" thanks to all the people who replied to my thread. i have learned , more than i already knew in the past two days..........


----------



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

find out if the tranny is a locking differential...if its a locking diff i believe its LSD..i was questioned about it a while ago...my mechanic told me this because he owns two maximas...if its not a locking diff tranny then you have no LSD...let me kno if im wrong...


----------



## AndysSr20de7185 (Aug 25, 2005)

*huh?*

how am i suppose to find out if it is a locking differential? i dont even know what to look for...... thats why i ask you guys at the forum to tell me what to look for....... i am totally clueless on this kind of subject??????? so please somebody tell me what am i suppose to look for? thank you for your time......


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

The first thing I would do is check all around the tranny for any stamped LSD marks. 

Another way to check is to remove one axle(or both?). If you can see straight through it has LSD, if there a pole like substance(picutres below) have NON-LSD.


















Sorry, i dont have any pics of a tranny with LSD.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

jack up the front end of the car and put the tranny in neutral.
spin one of the front wheels.
If they both spin the same direction, then it's got LSD. if it doesn't, then either the LSD is broken or it doesn't have it.


Also look on the firewall for the transmission code. it will read RS5F50V or something like that.. If the tranny code ends in V, then it is a VLSD unit. If it ends in A or C, then it's a non-VLSD unit.


remember that only the canada-spec cars came with LSD. If the car was bought in the US, then 99.5% chance it's non-LSD.


----------



## AndysSr20de7185 (Aug 25, 2005)

*THANK YOU!*

thanks for all your help.... now i know what i need to do..... i really appreciate all of you that gave me advice....... now i know this website is worth looking at everyday....... thank you again!


----------



## Austin 369 (Dec 27, 2021)

What is the difference in the CV axle between limit slip and non limit slip


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The CV axle lengths are different between an LSD and a non-LSD.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

rogoman said:


> The CV axle lengths are different between an LSD and a non-LSD.


The left axle's inner CV joint shaft is stepped with two sets of splines. The diff seal for the left axle is HUGE on a viscous (LSD) trans, about 3-4" in diameter, if I remember correctly!


----------

